# New update News!!!! *Spoilers*



## Ashariel (Feb 13, 2018)

https://support.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/public_announcements/ANNOUNCEMENT_1102141

Some stuff we knew some new things I'm excited!!! 2 more hours!!!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 13, 2018)

You can play now!


----------



## Ellexi (Feb 13, 2018)

is anyone else having problems updating on iOS? :/ I need me my Animal Crossing!


----------



## J087 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> https://support.ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/public_announcements/ANNOUNCEMENT_1102141
> 
> Some stuff we knew some new things I'm excited!!! 2 more hours!!!



Gosh, your internet connection must be really bad if you have to wait 2 hours for the update to come in. I just finished downloading.

I love the freebie balloons!!!
Already won 55 caps


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 13, 2018)

They are probably referring to how Nintendo estimated it would take until 5 pm TBT time to do maintenance...


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 13, 2018)

Ellexi said:


> is anyone else having problems updating on iOS? :/ I need me my Animal Crossing!



I am.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 13, 2018)

I just went on to play, but it told me to update it to the latest version. Went to the store but there was no update button? Is there still maintenance going on?


----------



## Xme (Feb 13, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> I just went on to play, but it told me to update it to the latest version. Went to the store but there was no update button? Is there still maintenance going on?



Same here


----------



## Charmed (Feb 13, 2018)

To those who are having problem updating the latest version on iOS, go to the update tab on App Store. Hold your finger and pull down the screen. That would refresh the page.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 13, 2018)

J087 said:


> Gosh, your internet connection must be really bad if you have to wait 2 hours for the update to come in. I just finished downloading.
> 
> I love the freebie balloons!!!
> Already won 55 caps



I was referring to the time they said they would be done but luckily they finished early


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2018)

The new Shovelstrike Quarry is OP. Just repeatedly press the call for help button over and over until you don't have any more people to help out.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 13, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The new Shovelstrike Quarry is OP. Just repeatedly press the call for help button over and over until you don't have any more people to help out.



I was so happy to see that I can't wait to try it out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Xme (Feb 14, 2018)

Charmed said:


> To those who are having problem updating the latest version on iOS, go to the update tab on App Store. Hold your finger and pull down the screen. That would refresh the page.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ezamoosh (Feb 14, 2018)

The freebie balloons are super sweet, and I'm loving dressing up my villagers!
Bit bummed out at just how _expensive_ the cap prizes are, especially as it's a game you concentrate on to win and not just totally random. If I could just sit and tap absent mindedly on a random slot machine until I used up my powder that would be fine, but as it stands I don't know how I'm ever going to get 10,000 of the things!!


----------



## Pinkpalacexo (Feb 14, 2018)

the changing animal outfits is what I have been waiting for! ^.^


----------

